# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Вы любили? Любите?

## Mr_Vinni

*Вам знакомо такое чувство -любовь?!*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Отвечу я первым...
Мне не знакомо...

----------


## Irina

Конечно знакомо. И любила и люблю и буду любить. Человек без этого чувства, наверное, вообще существовать не может.

----------

